

Where did all of the MySQL Developers Go? - bensummers
http://krow.livejournal.com/687521.html

======
toisanji
hopefully to postgresql! I've been using postgresql as my main database since
2003. In the past if my client was using mysql, I would highly recommend that
they switch to postgresql (almost 100% did). <http://www.postgresql.org/>

~~~
eli
The article is about what happened to the core developers of MySQL, not its
users.

~~~
piers
I thought a lot of them went to work on Drizzle (now part of Rackspace)

